# New offers



## TheRock198 (27 Jan 2006)

HEY!  

Got the phone call this morning (0825) to schedule my physical test. The cpl said the good news, "the offers" should come very soon.

TheRock198


----------



## FastEddy (29 Jan 2006)

TheRock198 said:
			
		

> HEY!
> 
> Got the phone call this morning (0825) to schedule my physical test. The cpl said the good news, "the offers" should come very soon.
> 
> TheRock198




I know the elation you must be feeling.

Goodluck and Good Choice.

Keep us up to date.

Cheers.


----------



## Sim (1 Feb 2006)

Hey guys good news and bad news,  First I got the called to do my physical, but I won't do it, my wife and I talked about it and she is no more interested to leave our part of the country! so that means I will not continue the process!  I'm realy sad about this but being married and all I have to respect the choice of my wife!

i will apply for the Ottawa Police and the OPP in the next month!!

It was fun the time it lasted..lol


Best of luck to all you guys!!!!


----------



## Sim (2 Feb 2006)

the thing is that You don't  know where your going until your almost finish at Borden!  so I won't take the chance to end up in Toupetit-tooktook!!! in god knows where alone without my wife for 3 years.  Anyway!!  

Take care you guys, keep in touch


----------



## FastEddy (2 Feb 2006)

Sim said:
			
		

> Hey guys good news and bad news,  First I got the called to do my physical, but I won't do it, my wife and I talked about it and she is no more interested to leave our part of the country! so that means I will not continue the process!  I'm realy sad about this but being married and all I have to respect the choice of my wife!
> 
> i will apply for the Ottawa Police and the OPP in the next month!!
> 
> ...




Well "Sim",there is a old saying that I've seen come to pass more than I cared to.

"Opportunity only knocks once" 

I'm sure there are some of us that are sympathetic and some of us that are just shaking our heads.

If relocation is a concern, you can expect a lot of that if you are career minded (Promotion etc.). Because
in any Profession, if you want to go some where, you usually have to go some where.

If separation is a concern, boy you have a lot to learn about LEO's shift work and hours.

If harm or safety is a concern, boy have you chose the wrong profession, when you go out that door every day
from your nice neat little bungalow, there's a good chance you won't be coming back, because of a Routine
Traffic Stop that went bad.

With regard to the CAF, a thought to bear in mind, if were not  for young Men and their good Wives and Children who were and are willing to make these sacrifices (sometimes begrudgingly), where would we be, I'll leave your thoughts on that to your imagination.

When you think about it the Military and LEO's share a great many things in commen, Self Sacrifice, Loyalty and Duty. All of these come at a price, sometimes they interfere with Domestic Bliss.

It might be a good thing, if you discussed completely the nature of Police work with your wife and obtain her
complete consent. Military Wives and Police Wives share and face, much the very same circumstances.


----------



## Sim (2 Feb 2006)

Well BOY, I've done the job I was a Police Officer for 1 year in Nunavik. The danger of the job, I know it and like it.  My wife is a Police Officer!  To go somewhere you don't realy need to go somewhere!  Ottawa Police, OPP and other Polices Services you can go up in ranks without leaving!  And maybe I just found out that the army wasn't for me!  So boy you can keep your little lecture for somebody else.   I think its better now to refuse a job than to take it and quit after a few months like some do, at least it gives a chance to somebody else!

have a nice day.

Simon


----------



## jwsteele (2 Feb 2006)

I wouldn't knock what FastEddy has to say Sim.  From your original post it did sound like you were discontinuing the process just because your wife didn't want to relocate.  You made no mention of the fact that you were no longer interested.  Also, I don't want to sound pessimistic but I think you're understanding of local law enforcement may be a little skewed.  First of all, you can't just move up the ranks just because you put the time in and passed a few courses.  It is way harder to become a police sergeant than it is an army sergeant.  Also, the OPP can post you to any detachment they want in Ontario, so it wouldn't be much different than the RCMP or the military in terms of relocating.  Also, I don't know any police officers who refer to others as "BOY" when they're addressing them.  I hope that isn't the same attitude you take with you on the job or you may find alot more danger than you want.


----------



## GO!!! (2 Feb 2006)

I would suggest that if Sim has really been a police officer in nunavik, he is obviously well acquainted with the ins and outs of policing a southern city.

Just think how choked he'll be when he finds out that the OPP can post him wherever they want to, and that Ottawa doe'snt have a civvie force that is not connected to the OPP!


----------



## Sim (2 Feb 2006)

The thing is that is that I don't want to be posted out west or to far east, when i first applied I thought I would like that but after thinking it over and talking with my wife of our goals in life. (when she told I don't want to move do you ? I found that it wasn't really for me.  Yeah I know that the OPP can send you anywhere in ON, I've been volunteering since 97 for the OPP, and for Ottawa ( http://www.ottawapolice.ca/ ).

I would love to be an MP in Ontario or Quebec but you can't know until your done at Borden and I'm not taking the risk of waiting then to quit.  That would just not be fair for the other guy that didn't get the job ( thats if I would get the offer ).

The thing is I didn't explain that in my first reply cuz frankly I don't have to explain why I'm not continuing the process.  Yeah it is true I worked in Nunavik and I know exactly how a Police service works and I now know where I will fulfil my dream again!  Sometimes it takes time to figure things out but hey thats life ain't it ?!

The only thing I found sad here is the posts ( bitching at somebody you don't even know !  I relay didn't think I would find that on this forum.  Yeah I bitch too and I am sorry for that but don't go and judge someone for the fun of it or just because you think he ain't making the right choice!

take care guys
THX
Simon


----------



## MightyMouse (4 Feb 2006)

Well this started out as a very positive thread but it went sour fast, so getting back on topic.  Rock I'm curious of how far you have gone in the process. Was the physical that you did for entrance into the CF? Have you done the MPAC? have you already completed the BMQ or is that what you are waiting for?


----------



## FastEddy (4 Feb 2006)

MightyMouse said:
			
		

> Well this started out as a very positive thread but it went sour fast, so getting back on topic.  Rock I'm curious of how far you have gone in the process. Was the physical that you did for entrance into the CF? Have you done the MPAC? have you already completed the BMQ or is that what you are waiting for?




I for one thank you for your unsolicited comments on how this Thread is progressing.

However, if I may take the Liberty to point out, that if the dialog,facts,suggestions,questions or advice are all pertinent to the Titled matter, in this case a Sub-topic of Recruitment, and Directly concerning MP's and LEO's, any statement made is subject to a response of equal nature.

In all fairness, I can appreciate your curiosity in "Rock's" recruitment progress and by the same token. Might I suggest that I am interested in your interest, considering your highly reflective and associated Profile.

Have a nice day.


----------



## MightyMouse (4 Feb 2006)

Well congrats Rock. Good luck!!   ;D  I am in the process. i am awaiting an invitation to the MPAC.  Fast Eddie, sorry for the interuption in the thread, Just thought a positive note might be a nice change. I'll try to modify my wording from now on. thanks for the comment, i will modify my profile.


----------



## FastEddy (4 Feb 2006)

MightyMouse said:
			
		

> Well congrats Rock. Good luck!!   ;D  I am in the process. i am awaiting an invitation to the MPAC.  Fast Eddie, sorry for the interuption in the thread, Just thought a positive note might be a nice change. I'll try to modify my wording from now on. thanks for the comment, i will modify my profile.




Cheers and good luck in becoming Canada's finest.


----------



## GO!!! (5 Feb 2006)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Cheers and good luck in becoming Canada's finest.



no no, he said he was going to be an MP!

 ;D


----------



## FastEddy (5 Feb 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> no no, he said he was going to be an MP!
> 
> ;D




Your absolutely right "GO", I meant to say "Military Police" not "Member of Parliament", sorry.

Cheers.


----------

